# I got ripped off!



## ChiTwnSmoke

Well, a few months ago, I was foolish enough to buy some Cuaba Cremosas. A few nice people offered to buy these from me, or trade some sticks. So, I sent them to a member, whom I believe was Hollywood. One month later, no sticks. So...I am out 25 bucks. Sure, it isn't a lot, but 25 bucks is 25 bucks. Sure am glad this is not indicative of the people around here....

Brett


----------



## rumballs

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Well, a few months ago, I was foolish enough to buy some Cuaba Cremosas. A few nice people offered to buy these from me, or trade some sticks. So, I sent them to a member, whom I believe was Hollywood. One month later, no sticks. So...I am out 25 bucks. Sure, it isn't a lot, but 25 bucks is 25 bucks. Sure am glad this is not indicative of the people around here....


It's not indicative of people around here, and it doesn't sound like Hollywood. Have you PM'd/emailed him?
In any case, I know he's hardly been on since the crash.

PM me your address and I'll send you some sticks to make up for your loss.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

I DEFINATELY know 99.999999% (you get my point) of you are great people. I did PM Hollywood to no avail. I'll get you my address. I wasn't looking for handouts, just a little vent! lol  

Brett


----------



## rumballs

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> I DEFINATELY know 99.999999% (you get my point) of you are great people. I did PM Hollywood to no avail. I'll get you my address. I wasn't looking for handouts, just a little vent! lol


No problem - just offered since I know Hollywood hasn't been on much...


----------



## mels95yj

I agree with mmblz. Hollywood is a respected member around here. I do remember him saying he was busy or something and couldn't get on much. I know it's easy to jump to conclusions, but in this case, it may be premature. 

Mel


----------



## cameroncouch02

hey mmblz, now i fit the criteria. Only took one day. I know, I have no life but to crash this board all day long.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

Maybe it is a little premature to some, but he told me my sticks were ready to go as soon as he got mine. I sent em priority, and PM's have gone unanswered. As a guy saving for a wedding, 25 bucks down the tubes is no good


----------



## LasciviousXXX

This was a few *months *  ago????

I know something similar happened with a couple of his box splits a while back when he was having all those work-related problems. Same damn scenario except they were box splits.... it wasn't pretty.

I think that FloydP and IceHog have been trying to get ahold of him for awhile now, check with FloydP.... he's got his phone #.

Good luck, let's hope this goes better than last time.

XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Just checked, his last log in was on 9-13-05................


----------



## miki

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Maybe it is a little premature to some, but he told me my sticks were ready to go as soon as he got mine. I sent em priority, and PM's have gone unanswered. As a guy saving for a wedding, 25 bucks down the tubes is no good


Don't take this the wrong way, maybe it's none of my business, but I think that's a harsh post for a FOG that is respected. I don't think you can be here for that long and have that many posts and be a person who would rip someone off. I don't think someone like hollywood would tarnish his reputation for anything, let alone for $25. Just my :2
I maybe wrong, I am a newbie after all.


----------



## horrorview

LOL! Hollywood's a FOG?? Wow, then I'm a FOG too!! NOW GO DO MY DISHES DAMMIT!!

On a more serious note...B Flat.

Actually, no, seriously, Dave is cool, and overwhelmed at the moment. Yeah, we tease him a lot, but only 'cause we got him on the spot. And, when he's on again, we'll say Welcome back. 

Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back...


----------



## rumballs

this is the 12th:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=163995#post163995
and his last logon was the 13th


----------



## Da Klugs

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Maybe it is a little premature to some, but he told me my sticks were ready to go as soon as he got mine. I sent em priority, and PM's have gone unanswered. As a guy saving for a wedding, 25 bucks down the tubes is no good


PM me your addie I'll send you the $ 25. Dave and I can settle up later. We all go through trying times in our lives and now is one of them for him.

Isn't there a law about sending someone Cremosas and expecting payment?

Did these come from the suggestion that Uniputt put up in jest without mentioning the jest part?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

mmblz said:


> this is the 12th:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=163995#post163995
> and his last logon was the 13th


Ironic that right after he mentions the Vegemite.... we never hear from him again.....LOL


----------



## SDmate

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ironic that right after he mentions the Vegemite.... we never hear from him again.....LOL


Hey don't blame the vegemite I think he just tried one of the cremosas & is still tryin to recover


----------



## galaga

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ironic that right after he mentions the Vegemite.... we never hear from him again.....LOL


He's probably got an IV drip going to replace lost body fluids, damn vegemite!
Chitwn, are those Cubana Cremosas that you traded..or are they Cuban Cuabas. And Miki, ChiTwn joined about the same time as I did, he doesn't have many posts but has been around awhile. If I remember right (CRS) ChiTwn came on asking advice about a young lady that he knew in HS and re-met at a later time in his life and was asking about advice from the board. If I remembered correctly, ChiTwn, is this who you are engaged to....(if I might ask)
BTW, the offers you've recieved are legit by stand up guys, they'll cover for Hollywood.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

miki said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, maybe it's none of my business, but I think that's a harsh post for a FOG that is respected. I don't think you can be here for that long and have that many posts and be a person who would rip someone off. I don't think someone like hollywood would tarnish his reputation for anything, let alone for $25. Just my :2
> I maybe wrong, I am a newbie after all.


I hate to sound cheap, but $25 is $25.....I am not being harsh, I am looking for someone to try and help me out here. I did my part in trying to contact him. If he was too busy, a simple PM would have done the job. I understand people are respected here, and I respect Hollywood. I would just appreciate some communication.

I'm done..just wanted to see if I could get some help


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

galaga said:


> He's probably got an IV drip going to replace lost body fluids, damn vegemite!
> Chitwn, are those Cubana Cremosas that you traded..or are they Cuban Cuabas. And Miki, ChiTwn joined about the same time as I did, he doesn't have many posts but has been around awhile. If I remember right (CRS) ChiTwn came on asking advice about a young lady that he knew in HS and re-met at a later time in his life and was asking about advice from the board. If I remembered correctly, ChiTwn, is this who you are engaged to....(if I might ask)
> BTW, the offers you've recieved are legit by stand up guys, they'll cover for Hollywood.


they were the Cremosas. You are correct in saying I am the guy who came looking for advice. We are now engaged, with a wedding date of July 29, 2006. I've even got her smoking some cigars!!  Thanks for the backup, I may not post a ton, but I am a very decent guy.

Brett


----------



## Da Klugs

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> they were the Cremosas. You are correct in saying I am the guy who came looking for advice. We are now engaged, with a wedding date of July 29, 2006. I've even got her smoking some cigars!!  Thanks for the backup, I may not post a ton, but I am a very decent guy.
> 
> Brett


Now you're covered. Go back to planning a nice wedding.


----------



## galaga

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> they were the Cremosas. You are correct in saying I am the guy who came looking for advice. We are now engaged, with a wedding date of July 29, 2006. I've even got her smoking some cigars!!  Thanks for the backup, I may not post a ton, but I am a very decent guy.
> 
> Brett


SO tell us, did any of the advice work or did you wing it. Congrats on the engagement, the BOTL's here might me magilla-uncles some day.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

galaga said:


> SO tell us, did any of the advice work or did you wing it. Congrats on the engagement, the BOTL's here might me magilla-uncles some day.


The advice worked...I inserted some of my own advice and it went well!

Brett


----------



## galaga

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> The advice worked...I inserted some of my own advice and it went well!
> 
> Brett


I'm sure that Hollywood is busy as Da Klugs and mmblz say; another thing to consider is that these cigars have become the running joke around here and Hollywood might consider it a trivial matter to get around to later or even forgotten about. Those two are, I'm sure, happy to cover for Hollywood so PM them. They'll get their money's worth later, even if its in giving Dave a bad time.


----------



## Da Klugs

galaga said:


> I'm sure that Hollywood is busy as Da Klugs and mmblz say; another thing to consider is that these cigars have become the running joke around here and Hollywood might consider it a trivial matter to get around to later or even forgotten about. Those two are, I'm sure, happy to cover for Hollywood so PM them. They'll get their money's worth later, even if its in giving Dave a bad time.


I just knew when Uniputt did this (And the root cause is there not with Hollywood) that somehow something would get screwed up.

Again, I have agreed to send the $ 25. Wood and I can settle up later. And be sure there will be some ribbing involved.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> I just knew when Uniputt did this (And the root cause is there not with Hollywood) that somehow something would get screwed up.
> 
> Again, I have agreed to send the $ 25. *I would settle for Wood*. And be sure there will be some ribbing involved.


At your age, that's probably true!


----------



## Thurm15

Jeez if that's your reaction over a bundle of Cremosa's I'd hate to see what you'd do if you were in my shoes.


----------



## galaga

DonJefe said:


> At your age, that's probably true!


gotem good, and it was free!5x :r


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

Thurm15 said:


> Jeez if that's your reaction over a bundle of Cremosa's I'd hate to see what you'd do if you were in my shoes.


It wasn't supposed to get all blown out....sorry if it came off that way! It's not the cigars persay, it is the principle and the money. Sure, only 25$, but $25 is $25 when you're planning a pretty expensive wedding!


----------



## Da Klugs

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> It wasn't supposed to get all blown out....sorry if it came off that way! It's not the cigars persay, it is the principle and the money. Sure, only 25$, but $25 is $25 when you're planning a pretty expensive wedding!


Its over go home. (Last line for Ferris Bueller).


----------



## Pablo

I have a feeling this is more of a mis-understanding than an attempt to rip someone off. I don't believe Hollywood would ever purposely look to rip someone off. Hopefully this gets ironed out.

I would always use "calling out someone" as a last resort. Instead of the "I got ripped off" perhaps "Need help in contacting Hollywood" would have been a better fit for the title. Just my :2


----------



## colgate

Da Klugs said:


> Its over go home. (Last line for Ferris Bueller).


Aren't these Cremosas supposed to be garbage? why is anyone interested in these?


----------



## horrorview

pds said:


> I have a feeling this is more of a mis-understanding than an attempt to rip someone off. I don't believe Hollywood would ever purposely look to rip someone off. Hopefully this gets ironed out.
> 
> I would always use "calling out someone" as a last resort. Instead of the "I got ripped off" perhaps "Need help in contacting Hollywood" would have been a better fit for the title. Just my :2


Hehehehe, I just love Paul's avatar.  It makes me wanna bounce up and down. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

colgate said:


> Aren't these Cremosas supposed to be garbage? why is anyone interested in these?


It was your golf buddy. He posted the CI deal on them and what a fine cigar they were in the WCL vs jokes forum. This *new*lywed to *b*e bought them before we started posting in the thread to clarify they were crap.

I believe Hollywood offered to make good on the purchase as to not have anyone feel we are mean and spiteful here.

Its one of the lost threads from the great crash.


----------



## Jeff

I'll vouch for Hollywood. He isn't the type of person to rip anyone off. There must be a good reason why he hasn't responded.

I know that is wife is about to have a second baby so his life must be pretty crazy right now.


----------



## altbier

Him and I traded Pm's a bit back, his wife is doing well. He is landing on his feet with job offers I think. Wood is a cool guy, would never rip someone off.


----------



## Moglman-cl

He owes me a package too, dammit! I'm getting some of the boys and flying to MO tonight. We'll have Carl Spackler cut his achiles tendon. That way he'll always be hitting off his back foot and push everything right. That'll teach him.

Seriously, I'd love to know that Hollywood's ok and taking care of the business of life much more than any smokes. He deserves some patience, Don't hesitate to remind him when he's back on line. I'll send you some smokes too ChiTwnSmoke if it makes everything ok.


----------



## icehog3

,.


----------



## Xmodius

Man, I'll say it again. I gotta try these Cremosas I hear so much about.


----------



## partagaspete

pds said:


> I have a feeling this is more of a mis-understanding than an attempt to rip someone off. I don't believe Hollywood would ever purposely look to rip someone off. Hopefully this gets ironed out.
> 
> I would always use "calling out someone" as a last resort. Instead of the "I got ripped off" perhaps "Need help in contacting Hollywood" would have been a better fit for the title. Just my :2


Well Said Mushroom man!

T


----------



## ky toker

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Well, a few months ago, I was foolish enough to buy some Cuaba Cremosas. A few nice people offered to buy these from me, or trade some sticks. So, I sent them to a member, whom I believe was Hollywood. One month later, no sticks. So...I am out 25 bucks. Sure, it isn't a lot, but 25 bucks is 25 bucks. Sure am glad this is not indicative of the people around here....
> 
> Brett


I found that thread to be one of the funniest I've read. I'm glad you did finally take some responsibility for just jumping into something before you even took a minute to check it out or think about it. But it was pretty hilarious.

$25 to me is money I couldn't afford to lose as well, so I can understand not being too happy about being out the money for shitty sticks, but I bet you'll get a good return.


----------



## RcktS4

All I know is that Klugs just bought complete lifetime hollywood-bashing rights for a mere $25. A steal, given what he's done to others for less.

Just look at what he did to Uniputt - and there wasn't even money involved there!


----------



## AF MAN

I've been involved in a few trades with Hollywierd and have always got the better end of the deal...I'm sure he'll make good on your trade as well.


----------



## SeanGAR

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Well, a few months ago, I was foolish enough to buy some Cuaba Cremosas. A few nice people offered to buy these from me, or trade some sticks. So, I sent them to a member, whom I believe was Hollywood. One month later, no sticks. So...I am out 25 bucks. Sure, it isn't a lot, but 25 bucks is 25 bucks. Sure am glad this is not indicative of the people around here....
> 
> Brett


I think you misunderstood Dave.

A fair trade on a bundle of cremosas is a bucket full of shit.

He did mention the last time that he logged in that he was so busy that he didn't have time to crap, so obviously he had nothing to send you.

I can sub for Dave if you PM me your addy I'll take care of his end of this deal.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

OK...I guess I have ruffled a few feathers here, and that is the last thing I wanted to do. If a mod could just delete this post, I would appreciate it. I did NOT mean to mess with anyone's reputation, and I am sorry for the thread title. I thank you all for your replies and hope we can put this behind us...

Brett


----------



## rumballs

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> I'll get you my address.


0305 1720 0002 5876 4408


----------



## Da Klugs

SeanGAR said:


> I think you misunderstood Dave.
> 
> A fair trade on a bundle of cremosas is a bucket full of shit.
> 
> He did mention the last time that he logged in that he was so busy that he didn't have time to crap, so obviously he had nothing to send you.
> 
> I can sub for Dave if you PM me your addy I'll take care of his end of this deal.


I sent him the $ 25 just now!!! Case closed.

I really don't understand his continued posting here? I PM'd him after the first post offering to cover this. He PM'd his addie. I PM'd him back yesterday early on in this threads history that the $$$$ will be out today. I posted that this was covered.... and more posts continue? WTF?

MMBLZ is sending things as well?


----------



## ky toker

No reason to delete the thread. When you say something you say it and it shouldn't be erased. I don't think you're wrong at all for trying to find out what happened in the trade.


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> I sent him the $ 25 just now!!! Case closed.


Turns out, that was the best damn box of Cremosas that anyone ever bought


----------



## SeanGAR

Da Klugs said:


> I sent him the $ 25 just now!!! Case closed.
> 
> I really don't understand his continued posting here? I PM'd him after the first post offering to cover this. He PM'd his addie. I PM'd him back yesterday early on in this threads history that the $$$$ will be out today. I posted that this was covered.... and more posts continue? WTF?
> 
> MMBLZ is sending things as well?


Damn ... does that mean he doesn't want the bucket of shit I promised to send? He DID send his addy .... I feel obligated. Let me go and get a fiber rich lunch....


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> MMBLZ is sending things as well?


See 1st reply to this thread...


----------



## SeanGAR

I got ripped off too. The story is far to painful to discuss. But y'all can send me free smokes if you like.


----------



## RcktS4

SeanGAR said:


> I got ripped off too. The story is far to painful to discuss. But y'all can send me free smokes if you like.


Then me (ooh ooh! Me too!)

and then...

THE ORAL SEX!


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> See 1st reply to this thread...


and the 7th.

Doesn't seem to have any reservations about multiple fixes to this "huge problem"

Sean make sure the shit is fresh.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

SeanGAR said:


> I got ripped off too. The story is far to painful to discuss. But y'all can send me free smokes if you like.


Becareful what you wish for SeanGAR.

CBF :w


----------



## galaga

RcktS4 said:


> Then me (ooh ooh! Me too!)
> 
> and then...
> 
> THE ORAL SEX!


Are you trolling again Rocket...... :bx


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Da Klugs said:


> and the 7th.
> 
> Doesn't seem to have any reservations about multiple fixes to this "huge problem"
> 
> Sean make sure the shit is fresh.


Down boys!!! Heel!!!! Whoa there Nessie!

Alright guys I think we're all a little heated on this one. ChiTown is also a good guy who's been here for awhile. While we all agree that Holly is a good guy I have to say that I'd be skeptical too considering the infamous "Lusitanias" split that went south quickly. It's cool that everybody is willing to jump in and vouch for Dave, that's cool.

But just open your mind to the possibility of what this would look like if it were a relatively new guy. First HUGE box split went bad and an FOG was one of the ones left in the dark for 2+ weeks and then a few months later it happened again on a smaller scale. Now I'm not saying that Dave is a bad guy but keep in mind that this would usually not be excused if it were someone who wasn't established.

:2 Its all good

XXX


----------



## SeanGAR

Ah, shucks, pa .... sis wanted ta deliver the bucket all bye herself


----------



## Da Klugs

LasciviousXXX said:


> Down boys!!! Heel!!!! Whoa there Nessie!
> 
> Alright guys I think we're all a little heated on this one. ChiTown is also a good guy who's been here for awhile. While we all agree that Holly is a good guy I have to say that I'd be skeptical too considering the infamous "Lusitanias" split that went south quickly. It's cool that everybody is willing to jump in and vouch for Dave, that's cool.
> 
> But just open your mind to the possibility of what this would look like if it were a relatively new guy. First HUGE box split went bad and an FOG was one of the ones left in the dark for 2+ weeks and then a few months later it happened again on a smaller scale. Now I'm not saying that Dave is a bad guy but keep in mind that this would usually not be excused if it were someone who wasn't established.
> 
> :2 Its all good
> 
> XXX


Does anyone remember how this all started? I do. A very mean crowing post about how good cremosa cubanas are, with a link to CI to buy. It was posted in the world cigar forum. Now that's just wrong. u Of course falling for it means that you don't read much here so there is blame to spread around.

Several stepped up to help. Hollywood being the first. The original sinning party offered to make amends (if no one else would) for his sin.

I guess there is nothing worse than an undone good deed.

My issue here is the agreeing to the "multiple fixes" via PM.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

LasciviousXXX said:


> Down boys!!! Heel!!!! Whoa there Nessie!
> 
> Alright guys I think we're all a little heated on this one. ChiTown is also a good guy who's been here for awhile. While we all agree that Holly is a good guy I have to say that I'd be skeptical too considering the infamous "Lusitanias" split that went south quickly. It's cool that everybody is willing to jump in and vouch for Dave, that's cool.
> 
> But just open your mind to the possibility of what this would look like if it were a relatively new guy. First HUGE box split went bad and an FOG was one of the ones left in the dark for 2+ weeks and then a few months later it happened again on a smaller scale. Now I'm not saying that Dave is a bad guy but keep in mind that this would usually not be excused if it were someone who wasn't established.
> 
> :2 Its all good
> 
> XXX


Thanks..honestly... I never ASKED for a bunch of people to send me things. Offers were there, I gave them the choice. Again, I am sorry if I ruffled feathers. I am a good guy who is not out to get free stuff or create a problem. Sorry if I did...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Da Klugs said:


> My issue here is the agreeing to the "multiple fixes" via PM.


Agreed...... I can understand that. Hopefully ChiTown can clear that up with you guys in PM. Oh, and good for you Dave, Sean, and Mmblz for steppin' up. Very cool BOTL move in my book. A+ guys!

Hopefully Holly will have the time to jump on and send a PM to all parties involved.

XXX

Communication is key


----------



## justinphilly-cl

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Thanks..honestly... I never ASKED for a bunch of people to send me things. Offers were there, I gave them the choice. Again, I am sorry if I ruffled feathers. I am a good guy who is not out to get free stuff or create a problem. Sorry if I did...


you better be sorry, now you ruined the whole site.. frickin idiot! (napolean dynamite impression)

seriously, its over. it show alot fo the guys that have offered to step up and help out, and it show alot about you, that you have refused un-neccessary replacements.. so everyone wins, you get your money back CI gets paid for cremosas, and hollywood is still recovering from them!


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

Last post in this thread for me...I did not agree to multiple fixes. I think my reputation has been damaged enough on this board, simply because of this thread. I've been compensated....enough said, send what you want, think what you will. Sorry to have even started this, guys. I'm out. It's been a fun little time here.


----------



## pnoon

SeanGAR said:


> Ah, shucks, pa .... sis wanted ta deliver the bucket all bye herself


Cue the banjos . . . .


----------



## Uniputt

WOW.

I just caught up with this thread. I only feel compelled to say something because my name has been brought up. 

Again, all I can say is WOW.

None of you can possibly imagine how I must feel. I was the one who originally posted (in complete sarcasm; and yes, it is difficult/impossible to detect in the typed word, but I thought it showed all the same....my mistake) about the Cremosas. After all that has been said about them in every forum, I really didn't think anyone would actually put a bid in on them.

By the time I checked back on that particular thread, several people had offered to "make up for it" by sending sticks to ChiTwn. I felt terrible, and told him that I would gladly send him the cash, sticks, whatever it took to make it all good again. 
I offered to do this "if no one else did" to avoid a situation like this, with several people sending things. (The generosity of the great gorillas around here is truly mind-boggling.) 

To be honest here, with everyone who offered to send things, I figured that he would wind up "way ahead".  If I thought for one minute that the opposite would have happened, well, you can bet your last dollar I would have immediately sent the money, and much more. 


I learned a very, very valuable lesson that day. And with the advent of this thread, it continues to be taught. I feel terrible for any confusion I have caused. If there was any way for me to take it all back, I surely would. 

Now as far as Hollywood absence, I am prepared to give the man the benefit of the doubt. I trust he will show up, have a logical reason for not posting for a while. Heck, maybe he burned his fingers on a good cigar,  and it hurts to type!


----------



## c2000

25 bucks is nothin.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## catfishm2

SeanGAR said:


> Ah, shucks, pa .... sis wanted ta deliver the bucket all bye herself


Stop posting pictures of my sister.


----------



## floydp

catfishm2 said:


> Stop posting pictures of my sister.


Damn Mark you didn't tell me your sis was hot.. :r


----------



## catfishm2

floydp said:


> Damn Mark you didn't tell me your sis was hot.. :r


We like to keep it in the family. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

catfishm2 said:


> We like to keep it in the family. :r


I never realized you were from WV Mark!!! Are you bringing your sis here with you when you come to visit? :r I'm gonna have to keep my whip handy for Frank. She might not be safe here.

I don't know about anyone else but when David posted the thread and we went and looked at what was on auction, we were :r OAF!!! I thought it was a very funny post. Sorry someone else got caught up in it but if it had of been us and we'd have ordered them, they would have made some GREAT bombs!! LOLOL. I never would have sold them to anyone else... they're better for bombs than swisher sweets are!! LOL


----------



## kvm

Ms. Floydp said:


> I never realized you were from WV Mark!!! Are you bringing your sis here with you when you come to visit? :r I'm gonna have to keep my whip handy for Frank. She might not be safe here.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but when David posted the thread and we went and looked at what was on auction, we were :r OAF!!! I thought it was a very funny post. Sorry someone else got caught up in it but if it had of been us and we'd have ordered them, they would have made some GREAT bombs!!  LOLOL. I never would have sold them to anyone else... they're better for bombs than swisher sweets are!! LOL


The truth comes out. As I recall in the "Should there be protocol for the address book" I said quote:

"Now that being said I think Im going to win the 4 Cremosa 10 packs on cbid so I am going to need some addresses Anita."

and you said quote:

"I'm not about to be a culprit in that!!! You're on your own there kvm.. "

So the truth is you just wanted to be the "Hit Women"

I will be very suspicious of any packages coming out of VA.


----------



## DonWeb

kvm said:


> The truth comes out...I am going to need some addresses Anita...So the truth is you just wanted to be the "Hit Women"


frank and anita... "the hit women." :r

frank: you mention being in the marines, but you never mentioned you were a WM.


----------



## kvm

dumonweb said:


> frank and anita... "the hit women." :r
> 
> frank: you mention being in the marines, but you never mentioned you were a WM.


My bad Frank, should have been singular not plural :r


----------



## punch

c2000 said:


> 25 bucks is nothin.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... Jerry in Minnesota.


Geeze! I was thinking the same thing. If $25.00 is a big enough deal to whine on this list about it, maybe the kid should plan a smaller wedding. If he thinks getting ripped off for a box of cigars is bad, wait till he sees what a wife costs!!!!!

BTW - I paid $25.00 for a Forbidden X, and I believe that I have been ripped off. Anyone know how I can get hold of this Carlito fellow . . .


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

punch said:


> Geeze! I was thinking the same thing. If $25.00 is a big enough deal to whine on this list about it, maybe the kid should plan a smaller wedding. If he thinks getting ripped off for a box of cigars is bad, wait till he sees what a wife costs!!!!!
> 
> BTW - I paid $25.00 for a Forbidden X, and I believe that I have been ripped off. Anyone know how I can get hold of this Carlito fellow . . .


Punch...I won't hold my tongue....Kid? Come on? It's not that I am overspending on the wedding, rather every penny counts when trying to save for a new place to live, etc. A wife "costs" nothing. My wife to be works too, supports my hobby, and any money I do spend on her is out of love. Your words kind of fired me up. Getting ripped off on 25 bucks is also a matter of principle.... :sb


----------



## Don Fernando

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> A wife "costs" nothing.


 :r you can tell he isn't married yet :r


----------



## SeanGAR

celticgent said:


> :r you can tell he isn't married yet :r


The SHOES........ the SHOES.......


----------



## Don Fernando

FARK SHOES,


THE JEWELRY....THE JEWELRY!!!

:r :r :r


----------



## dadof3illinois

Ha, that's nothing. Wait till he has kids....... :c ...... :r


----------



## rumballs

celticgent said:


> FARK SHOES,
> 
> THE JEWELRY....THE JEWELRY!!!
> 
> :r :r :r


Diamonique never broke my bank


----------



## RcktS4

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> A wife "costs" nothing.


Ah, would that 'twere only so...

'To sleep - perchance, to dream...
Aye, there's the rub!"


----------



## SeanGAR

mmblz said:


> Diamonique never broke my bank


Shhhhhh! Damnit man, don't let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Don Fernando

haha if she finds out, it's not your 'bank' that will be broken


----------



## Da Klugs

SeanGAR said:


> The SHOES........ the SHOES.......


 :r 
2 obsessions ago.

was .. The Floors, the Floors, Deforested a good size county.

now? ... The Windows, The Windows


----------



## JezterVA

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> A wife "costs" nothing.


Man, I wish you could talk some sense into my ex. That one is still costing me money.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

kvm said:


> The truth comes out. As I recall in the "Should there be protocol for the address book" I said quote:
> 
> "Now that being said I think Im going to win the 4 Cremosa 10 packs on cbid so I am going to need some addresses Anita."
> 
> and you said quote:
> 
> "I'm not about to be a culprit in that!!! You're on your own there kvm.. "
> 
> So the truth is you just wanted to be the "Hit Women"
> 
> I will be very suspicious of any packages coming out of VA.


Oh but I was gonna send them all to you Kurt!! I wasn't gonna pass them around to everyone.

I've been working on losing weight.. I'm not that big!!! 
:r

hmmmmm... I'm just trying to get some of my cigars ordered!!! Forget the shoes and jewelry!!


----------



## kvm

Ms. Floydp said:


> Oh but I was gonna send them all to you Kurt!!  I wasn't gonna pass them around to everyone.
> 
> I've been working on losing weight.. I'm not that big!!!
> :r
> 
> hmmmmm... I'm just trying to get some of my cigars ordered!!! Forget the shoes and jewelry!!


Ummm.. Please delete my address from your book or this could get ugly.  CS just has a way of making you want to share and since the only addresses I have are of half a dozen elder gorillas....Well they probably don't want to experience "Cremoshira" and they would know you were my supplier of "Weapons of Ash Destruction". I am sure retaliation would follow. I can't even imagine the fallout from bombs of cremosa's and phillie blunts and .....I can't go on. The body count would just be to much.


----------



## kvm

I've been working on losing weight.. I'm not that big!!!



dumonweb said:


> frank and anita... "the hit women." :r
> 
> frank: you mention being in the marines, but you never mentioned you were a WM.


No one thought you were that big. The just thought Frank had a sex change


----------



## ky toker

punch said:


> Geeze! I was thinking the same thing. If $25.00 is a big enough deal to whine on this list about it, maybe the kid should plan a smaller wedding. If he thinks getting ripped off for a box of cigars is bad, wait till he sees what a wife costs!!!!!
> 
> BTW - I paid $25.00 for a Forbidden X, and I believe that I have been ripped off. Anyone know how I can get hold of this Carlito fellow . . .


No, $25 is something to care about. Not everyone has money to freely lose, burn, or have stolen (not saying that happened). Are you just pretending to be a condesending schmuck?



> A wife "costs" nothing.


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

ky toker said:


> No, $25 is something to care about. Not everyone has money to freely lose, burn, or have stolen (not saying that happened). Are you just pretending to be a condesending schmuck?
> 
> Thanks for thinking $25 dollars is something to be considered somewhat significant. Also, thanks to Julian for the package yesterday! Awesome!


----------



## SeanGAR

ky toker said:


> No, $25 is something to care about. Not everyone has money to freely lose, burn, or have stolen (not saying that happened). Are you just pretending to be a condesending schmuck?


I thought this was finished. No? OK, here is my :2

I think he was pointing out that posting that you were ripped off by somebody and dragging their name in the mud is pretty pathetic for the cost of a single cigar.

Many people here send bombs worth hundreds of dollars to people they have not met. I know many people have spend way more than that just shipping damned boxes in one week. In the grand scheme of what goes on here, the 25 bucks is peanuts.

This should have been taken to PM and not posting I got ripped off because I sent somebody shitty cigars and they sent nothing back. Whats done is done, I hope this is a learning experience.


----------



## Da Klugs

SeanGAR said:


> I thought this was finished. No? OK, here is my :2
> 
> I think he was pointing out that posting that you were ripped off by somebody and dragging their name in the mud is pretty pathetic for the cost of a single cigar.
> 
> Many people here send bombs worth hundreds of dollars to people they have not met. I know many people have spend way more than that just shipping damned boxes in one week. In the grand scheme of what goes on here, the 25 bucks is peanuts.
> 
> This should have been taken to PM and not posting I got ripped off because I sent somebody shitty cigars and they sent nothing back. Whats done is done, I hope this is a learning experience.


 :tpd:

And if you remember, the original sinner posted that he would make good on this for you if someone else didn't. Do you remember? Did you ever PM him?

Anyhooo... I mailed you $ 25 on Wednesday. Should get there today or tomorrow. Don't spend it all in one place. Well, actually maybe you should.


----------



## croatan

Well, to beat a dead horse just a little bit more: after reading this thread, my wife commented "If $25 is that big of a deal to you, maybe you ought to look into a less expensive hobby." I think she has a decent point. Cigars are not a necessity; they're a luxury good and a pastime that we all enjoy. 

Anyway, I hope everything worked out to your satisfaction.


----------



## miki

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> ky toker said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, $25 is something to care about. Not everyone has money to freely lose, burn, or have stolen (not saying that happened). Are you just pretending to be a condesending schmuck?
> 
> Thanks for thinking $25 dollars is something to be considered somewhat significant. Also, thanks to Julian for the package yesterday! Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> In my first post on the first page, I was trying to really be nice, but man this is totally out hand. So here is my second response.
> 
> $25 bucks here with all this generosity is peanuts. If you would have posted more and been around more, you would have gotten the joke and not want people to give you money or cigars for that mistake, take a loss, you would have gotten more out of this site in return.
> Which evidently you are now, but for the in the wrong way and for the wrong reason. Again it's my :2 , which will be 4 cents now
Click to expand...


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

I'm leaving the forum after this post...teasing me because I was forced to bring it here is rude. I DID PM Hollywood, got nothing back, several times. I did not drag his name through the mud...I simply stated what happened. To blame me for buying something and not spending more time on the forum is completely out of line as well. I never WANTED people to give me anything for the mistake..period. I was OFFERED by some decent people around here. For individuals to say that $25 is peanuts, well, that all depends on the person, etc. cigars are a luxury item, I agree, and I don't buy many anymore, I am simply smoking what I have in my humi. So, when I do buy some cigars and I have an offer to send them off for money, I expect I will get it. I love that people around here take the time to send bombs, or whatever. I choose not to because I simply cannot, so to say it is peanuts because some of you spend more on shipping in a week is somewhat nasty. 

I am one of the nicest guys you will ever come across, so if I could send all of you cigars, I certainly would.

I guess what hurts me personally is that people are really harping on me for wanting something as simple as $25 dollars. Yes, it seems like a small sum, and maybe it is to most of you. To me, it's a month's parking at the train, some gas, or the like. I can't go around throwing money out the window. Most of it, it is principle. Sure, I know people get busy, but I've had similar cases, and an email works just fine. I understand life, and I wasn't dragging anyone through the mud, just stating my case.

Thanks to those of you who have helped and been sincere. To all of you who have belittled me and told me what a terrible and cheap person I must be, as well as how I should spend my money, well, I am glad you are all in a better financial situation. Soon, I should be too. After 2 years, I am out of here. I always enjoyed the posts here, but lately, along with another member, I have seen some things I don't like. This tops it...


----------



## Da Klugs

Sorry to see you go. You might have grown up to be a fine member here. This spun out of control because you persisted. We know Hollywood, have herfed with him. Know his current circumstances. Explained that to you. Offered to fix the problem.. multiple times to stop you from ragging on him.

Julians offer to send you cigars. You send him your addie.



mmblz said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you some sticks to make up for your loss.


You then post that you didn't want handouts and that you were sending your address. I found that the funniest part of this sad thread.



ChiTwnSmoke said:


> I'll get you my address. I wasn't looking for handouts, just a little vent! lol  Brett


I offer to send you the Money to get you to STFU and explain to you that dave is in some trying times.



Da Klugs said:


> PM me your addie I'll send you the $ 25. Dave and I can settle up later. We all go through trying times in our lives and now is one of them for him.
> 
> Isn't there a law about sending someone Cremosas and expecting payment?
> 
> Did these come from the suggestion that Uniputt put up in jest without mentioning the jest part?


What choice? You never mentioned to me or Julian that the other had offered to help you out and confirmed via PM. You had ample time to correct the "overfix" but chose not to.



ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Thanks..honestly... I never ASKED for a bunch of people to send me things. Offers were there, I gave them the choice. Again, I am sorry if I ruffled feathers. I am a good guy who is not out to get free stuff or create a problem. Sorry if I did...


And we of course know this is a lie.



ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Last post in this thread for me...I did not agree to multiple fixes. I think my reputation has been damaged enough on this board, simply because of this thread. I've been compensated....enough said, send what you want, think what you will. Sorry to have even started this, guys. I'm out. It's been a fun little time here.


You got "ripped off" by cigars international when you bought Cremosa Cubanas&#8230; unsmoke-able cigars. The rest is a series of unfortunate circumstances on a variety of peoples parts here.



ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Punch...I won't hold my tongue....Kid? Come on? It's not that I am overspending on the wedding, rather every penny counts when trying to save for a new place to live, etc. A wife "costs" nothing. My wife to be works too, supports my hobby, and any money I do spend on her is out of love. Your words kind of fired me up. Getting ripped off on 25 bucks is also a matter of principle.... :sb


No it's "your $ 25 that is significant" Apparently others $$ and cigars are of less concern to you.



ChiTwnSmoke said:


> Thanks for thinking $25 dollars is something to be considered somewhat significant. Also, thanks to Julian for the package yesterday! Awesome!


Tell you future husband we said hi.

P.S. It's a month's parking at the train or some gas for everyone.


----------



## c2000

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> I'm leaving the forum after this post...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Walk very quickly because the door on this forum shuts fast and we don't want anybody getting hit on the ass...
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## RcktS4

Listen: it's no ones' fault you saw $25 bargain and jumped on it like its hair was on fire.

Seriously, I understand that $25 is $25, but if it's that much money to you, you could easily have said "thanks for the offers, but I'm square now" and called it a funny lesson. You were more than willing to have someone who had nothing to do with this pay you back the money, and get extra cigars to boot, so apparently you think (as Klugs said) $25 is only excessive if it is YOURS.



ChiTwnSmoke said:


> I'm leaving the forum after this post...teasing me because I was forced to bring it here is rude.
> 
> After 2 years, I am out of here. I always enjoyed the posts here, but lately, along with another member, I have seen some things I don't like. This tops it...


You and 'another member' both have my best wishes on your journey.
Buh-bye. Don't forget your big-wheel.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> I'm leaving the forum after this post...teasing me because I was forced to bring it here is rude. I DID PM Hollywood, got nothing back, several times. I did not drag his name through the mud...I simply stated what happened. To blame me for buying something and not spending more time on the forum is completely out of line as well. I never WANTED people to give me anything for the mistake..period. I was OFFERED by some decent people around here. For individuals to say that $25 is peanuts, well, that all depends on the person, etc. cigars are a luxury item, I agree, and I don't buy many anymore, I am simply smoking what I have in my humi. So, when I do buy some cigars and I have an offer to send them off for money, I expect I will get it. I love that people around here take the time to send bombs, or whatever. I choose not to because I simply cannot, so to say it is peanuts because some of you spend more on shipping in a week is somewhat nasty.
> 
> I am one of the nicest guys you will ever come across, so if I could send all of you cigars, I certainly would.
> 
> I guess what hurts me personally is that people are really harping on me for wanting something as simple as $25 dollars. Yes, it seems like a small sum, and maybe it is to most of you. To me, it's a month's parking at the train, some gas, or the like. I can't go around throwing money out the window. Most of it, it is principle. Sure, I know people get busy, but I've had similar cases, and an email works just fine. I understand life, and I wasn't dragging anyone through the mud, just stating my case.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who have helped and been sincere. To all of you who have belittled me and told me what a terrible and cheap person I must be, as well as how I should spend my money, well, I am glad you are all in a better financial situation. Soon, I should be too. After 2 years, I am out of here. I always enjoyed the posts here, but lately, along with another member, I have seen some things I don't like. This tops it...


Maybe you should spend the 25 bucks to go to a local grocery store and get a hoop of CHEESE for all that whine you got. All this for 25 bucks what you gonna do when the wife takes the credit card and you get the bill?

CBF :w


----------



## backwoods

It's Friday, the start to what most likely will be a beautiful weekend. Nothing constructive is getting accomplished in this thread. Can we lock this thing and move on?


Im probably overstepping my bounds as a newbie here but I really like this forum and hate to see people getting shredded over something as little(or as great) as 25.00. Lets move on.


----------



## SeanGAR

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> ...teasing me because I was forced to bring it here is rude. .


You're right ... teasing is bad .... very bad......


----------



## Da Klugs

backwoods said:


> Im probably overstepping my bounds as a newbie here but I really like this forum and hate to see people getting shredded over something as little(or as great) as 25.00. Lets move on.


 :tpd:

Ding Ding. Exactly!! The point of our (my) posting in this thread and sending the money.

Point seems to have been lost on some....


----------



## rumballs

edit: found it

this is a great book:


----------



## icehog3

RcktS4 said:


> Listen: it's no ones' fault you saw $25 bargain and jumped on it like its hair was on fire.
> 
> Seriously, I understand that $25 is $25, but if it's that much money to you, you could easily have said "thanks for the offers, but I'm square now" and called it a funny lesson. You were more than willing to have someone who had nothing to do with this pay you back the money, and get extra cigars to boot, so apparently you think (as Klugs said) $25 is only excessive if it is YOURS.
> 
> You and 'another member' both have my best wishes on your journey.
> Buh-bye. Don't forget your big-wheel.


 :tpd: ...but I don't think Raney is really stupid, I just happen to agree.

I didn't say much when all this started, but I could see you were trolling for handouts. If I make a deal and get gyped, I don't look to the Forum to pay me back. And to take things from two of our finest members (or maybe morem who knows what went on via PMs) is just lame. You are lame. The Forum will be just fine without the likes of you. You've insulted some of my friends, all the while claiming to be "one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet". I beg to differ. Hope I don't see a response to this, or I'll know you were full of crap on your last post as well. Buh Bye.


----------



## punch

ky toker said:


> No, $25 is something to care about. Not everyone has money to freely lose, burn, or have stolen (not saying that happened). Are you just pretending to be a condesending schmuck?


No, I'm not a pretender. If $25.00 is that much money to you, you are being most irresponsible by smoking cigars. Cigar smoking is a passtime, and a luxury. If you can't afford the ante, get out of the game. I have no sympathy for someone who burns rolled up leaves in front of their face and then cries about how little money they have. If one really can't afford it, yet wants to see what it is all about, I and other members on this list would be most happy to send them a bomb. The generosity of people on this list just plain astounds me, and has actually served as an example to me of what it means to be a true BOTL. One does not need to whine and sling mud at another member of this list. I've found that people who need to expain that they are really nice guys tend to be the schmucks. As to me, I'm just an asshole and don't pretend to be anything else. If someone wants help, I'll help anyway that I can. But I don't have time to be nice to whiney schmucks, nor am I all that concerned about hurting their feelings. Maybe next time they will think before they post.

BTW - I'm not at all upset by your question. It is a very valid question. If you take the time to get to know me, you will find that my personality flaws are legion.


----------



## icehog3

punch said:


> I've found that people who need to expain that they are really nice guys tend to be the schmucks. As to me, I'm just an asshole and don't pretend to be anything else.


 :tpd: :r .


----------



## pnoon

Another point to consider - If $25 is significant dough, WTF was he doing spending it on a bundle of cigars he's obviously NEVER HAD BEFORE !

I don't begrudge folks with meager budgets enjoying cigars (it's not just for the elite - remember out motto - "No Snobs") BUT if your money is that tight, never ever buy quantity of an unknown.

Personally, I think after he entered the subject line for the thread, he was doomed.

:2 :2


----------



## NCRadioMan

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> I understand life, and I wasn't dragging anyone through the mud......


What's the name of this thread again? Nooooo, no mud there! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## miki

pnoon said:


> Another point to consider - If $25 is significant dough, WTF was he doing spending it on a bundle of cigars he's obviously NEVER HAD BEFORE !
> 
> I don't begrudge folks with meager budgets enjoying cigars (it's not just for the elite - remember out motto - "No Snobs") BUT if your money is that tight, never ever buy quantity of an unknown.
> 
> Personally, I think after he entered the subject line for the thread, he was doomed.
> 
> :2 :2


 :tpd:

Well said P.


----------



## ky toker

punch said:


> If $25.00 is that much money to you, you are being most irresponsible by smoking cigars.
> BTW - I'm not at all upset by your question. It is a very valid question. If you take the time to get to know me, you will find that my personality flaws are legion.


I'm not backing up anything about the way this was handled and surely not questioning the generosity of anyone on here, I just can't believe everyone would say $25 is nothing. I value my money. I may use it to drink a beer, smoke a cigar or buy lunch, but I'm not going to be happy if I lose it. Why, because I won't have it to drink a beer, smoke a cigar or buy lunch. Maybe if I were just rich then I'd blow my nose on twenties and throw them out the window :r , but I'm not there yet.

I'm not going to die if I lose some money, but I don't want to lose it.

My defense of the value of money is not the defense of this guy saying he's going to take his ball on go home. It's only what I'm stating.

And maybe schmuch was a bit harsh of what should have been said.


----------



## rumballs

Brett, I'm willing to forgive the shadiness of the "double-fix" if you post a review of each cigar I sent you...


----------



## SeanGAR

_I just can't believe everyone would say $25 is nothing._

You're dead right.

Two weeks ago I spend $20 mailing a gorilla across the country some beer ( one of those bottles cost 9.95 itself). The same day I sent out $40 in cigars to two other people, one in a bomb and one in contest winnings. The shipping on those two was 8 bucks, so I was out more than a hundred bucks sending stuff to people I haven't met (except tom). This week I sent out about $20 in free cigars to two separate people who were supposed to be splitting cigars with me. Two weeks, $140 out the door. I'm still not sure I am even, because in the past 2 weeks I received 40+ samples of pipe tobacco, a pipe from Madurofan, a nice selection of cigars from CBF, and a thong from Horrorview (OK, I lied about the thong).

THAT IS NOTHING compared to being handed one aged smoke after another enjoying the company and generosity of another gorilla.

So what I'm saying is that 25 bucks is peanuts relative to the cost of bombs and gifts many people here are involved with. Hell, Dave sent out a BOX of BBFs and a box of Sublimes to two separate people, as well as a PILE of other hits. So if somebody whines about being down 25 bucks, I scoff. Sorry but thats what I think.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

mmblz said:


> Brett, I'm willing to forgive the shadiness of the "double-fix" if you post a review of each cigar I sent you...


A buddy read your post and suggested I reply. I would be glad to post, or if you'd really like, shoot me your addy and I will GLADLY return the package.

Brett


----------



## rumballs

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> A buddy read your post and suggested I reply. I would be glad to post, or if you'd really like, shoot me your addy and I will GLADLY return the package.


No need to return it, it's been sent.
You've been through the wringer on this thread already.

If you don't ever post again at CS, I'll feel like the package was a waste - on the other hand if you post reviews I'll know how you liked the package, and maybe others will benefit from reading the reviews.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

mmblz said:


> No need to return it, it's been sent.
> You've been through the wringer on this thread already.
> 
> If you don't ever post again at CS, I'll feel like the package was a waste - on the other hand if you post reviews I'll know how you liked the package, and maybe others will benefit from reading the reviews.


I'll review them...gladly...may have one tonight if I can get out of work soon.

Brett


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> No need to return it, it's been sent.
> You've been through the wringer on this thread already.
> 
> If you don't ever post again at CS, I'll feel like the package was a waste - on the other hand if you post reviews I'll know how you liked the package, and maybe others will benefit from reading the reviews.


 :tpd: (And I mean that in the nicest possible way)

Brett:

The ebb and flow of internet relationships. I think we all have gotten this out of our systems. I know I have. Hopefully this is a good lesson on the nature of freindships that those that are involved here have developed.

Stay around and post the reviews. Next time around we will be giving Hollywood the business for making us carry his water. 

Now if you want to yell and bitch about Uniputt posting the original sin .... go for it. I have lot's of material saved up for that. :r Always thought you were way too nice about him sending you astray here.


----------



## Hammerhead

Guys, in defense of both parties, I totally understand what's going on around here.

We have a new user who's not fully accustomed to the concept of RG, and hasn't developed a personal relationship with Dave. And I think I speak for all of us when I say that we're concerned for Dave's well being. I, too, have sent multiple PM's to thank him for being such a generous FOG in the NST, but haven't heard back.

So, let's not jump to conclusions. Just reassure the new guy that this is just an isolated incident of something going wrong, and let's do all we can to help Dave out any way we can. I'm sure it'll all work out in the end.


----------



## punch

ky toker said:


> I'm not backing up anything about the way this was handled and surely not questioning the generosity of anyone on here, I just can't believe everyone would say $25 is nothing. I value my money. I may use it to drink a beer, smoke a cigar or buy lunch, but I'm not going to be happy if I lose it. Why, because I won't have it to drink a beer, smoke a cigar or buy lunch. Maybe if I were just rich then I'd blow my nose on twenties and throw them out the window :r , but I'm not there yet.
> 
> I'm not going to die if I lose some money, but I don't want to lose it.
> 
> My defense of the value of money is not the defense of this guy saying he's going to take his ball on go home. It's only what I'm stating.
> 
> And maybe schmuch was a bit harsh of what should have been said.


Well said. I was not saying that $25.00 is nothing in an absolute sense (and I see now that is how you took it). I was mearly stating that, for people like us that burn leaves that cost good money for pleasure, $25.00 is a relatively small amount. Believe me, I'm about as big a cheepass as you can get, and don't like getting ripped off. I just use these experiences as a lesson.

As to the schmuck deal, don't worry about it, I forgive you. Schmuck is just so limp. I'm an asshole, and by suggesting that I might be a schmuck, well, belittled me. I mean, is that ALL that you think of me? JUST a schmuck? I don't think you realize how that makes an asshole feel! Now if you every really want to insult me, call me nice. I hate that f***ing word! I'll NEVER forgive you if you ever call me nice!!!! Now on the other hand, if you call me a flaming asshole, or an ass with ears, be sure you PM me your address. I have some Dark Knights that I need to get rid of. Too strong for me.


----------



## JezterVA

punch said:


> Now on the other hand, if you call me a flaming asshole, or an ass with ears, be sure you PM me your address. I have some Dark Knights that I need to get rid of. Too strong for me.


I really want to call you a flaming asshole, but hell, I don't even know you.....not too mention I have a couple Dark Knights in the humi as well and don't really need them.

Somebody jump up and give punch the shout out he's looking for....

Sorry I couldn't help. 


Steve


----------



## DonWeb

ChiTwnSmoke said:


> ...I'm one of the nicest guys...


ooh, ooh... i want to be one of the nicest guys too...

oops, wrong thread -- and i need 488 more words.


----------



## Da Klugs

dumonweb said:


> ooh, ooh... i want to be one of the nicest guys too...
> 
> oops, wrong thread -- and i need 488 more words.


 :r Touche! Not all ideas are good. :bx Having the courage to act upon them expands the possibility of success.


----------



## icehog3

SeanGAR said:


> _I just can't believe everyone would say $25 is nothing._
> 
> You're dead right.
> 
> Two weeks ago I spend $20 mailing a gorilla across the country some beer ( one of those bottles cost 9.95 itself). The same day I sent out $40 in cigars to two other people, one in a bomb and one in contest winnings. The shipping on those two was 8 bucks, so I was out more than a hundred bucks sending stuff to people I haven't met (except tom). This week I sent out about $20 in free cigars to two separate people who were supposed to be splitting cigars with me. Two weeks, $140 out the door. I'm still not sure I am even, because in the past 2 weeks I received 40+ samples of pipe tobacco, a pipe from Madurofan, a nice selection of cigars from CBF, and a thong from Horrorview (OK, I lied about the thong).
> 
> THAT IS NOTHING compared to being handed one aged smoke after another enjoying the company and generosity of another gorilla.
> 
> So what I'm saying is that 25 bucks is peanuts relative to the cost of bombs and gifts many people here are involved with. Hell, Dave sent out a BOX of BBFs and a box of Sublimes to two separate people, as well as a PILE of other hits. So if somebody whines about being down 25 bucks, I scoff. Sorry but thats what I think.


Well said Sean...when I think of "being even" or ahead in this life, I truly hope I never am. I have been hit with some great bombs and lottery winnings in the past week or so, and it truly humbles me...and makes me want to pay it forward all the more. When I get too far "ahead", I know it's time to blow the living chit out of a couple of your mailboxes. I am grateful I found a place where so many people share this outlook, and execute it much better than me.


----------



## DonWeb

Da Klugs said:


> Having the courage to act upon them expands the possibility of success.


"nothing ventured -- nothing gained"

wisdom as well as good looks, huh. you go, DK!


----------



## D. Generate

SeanGAR said:


> You're right ... teasing is bad .... very bad......


I was wondering what all the fuss was about, but then I saw this Gil Elvgren painting.

I love Gil Elvgren paintings. 

I still wonder what the fuss was about, but frankly it seems to be pointless and a bunch o' crap. As pointed out by smarter and more eloquent gorillas than I.


----------



## altbier

this is one of my favorites, pretty girl on my dream car


----------



## ky toker

SeanGAR said:


> Two weeks ago I spend $20 mailing a gorilla across the country some beer ( one of those bottles cost 9.95 itself). The same day I sent out $40 in cigars to two other people, one in a bomb ..........door. I'm still not sure I am even, because in the past 2 weeks I received 40+ samples of pipe tobacco, a pipe from Madurofan, a nice selection of cigars from CBF, and a thong from Horrorview (OK, I lied about the thong).
> 
> THAT IS NOTHING compared to being handed one aged smoke after another enjoying the company and generosity of another gorilla.
> 
> So what I'm saying is that 25 bucks is peanuts relative to the cost of bombs and gifts many ................two separate people, as well as a PILE of other hits. So if somebody whines about being down 25 bucks, I scoff. Sorry but thats what I think.


1 sec...Ok, I put my hands together to clap for you. You have more extra cash than others, and that's cool. I'll have to send smokes to Icehog and some bottles to altbier and though it cuts into my piggybank that's the way I choose you use it. But if I do get my hands on a $80 bottle of port you're just going to have to come over to get some of it.



punch said:


> I was mearly stating that, for people like us that burn leaves that cost good money for pleasure, $25.00 is a relatively small amount.


That's cool. _You had my at your first retort._  Don't really have a good reason to call you an asshole, though I like that you admit it, I do. Besides what's the use in trying to get nasty on the internet, it's too easy because you're not face to face. I haven't had a Dark Knight yet though I sent one in for the fantasy football & I've refused to buy another because I'm determind to win it back. Schmuck is kind of like "poo-poo" isn't it?


----------



## ky toker

altbier said:


> this is one of my favorites, pretty girl on my dream car


what do you think she got the trophy for? Lookin' pertty!


----------



## jgros001

Why is this thread still going on? Why do I keep clicking on it? Why do so many questions still go unanswered?


----------



## SeanGAR

ky toker said:


> 1 sec...Ok, I put my hands together to clap for you. Hold on and let me scratch myself first. You have more cash than brains, and that's cool. Do you want to buy some land in Lousiana?


Yeah sure, can I send you a blank check?

Man, thats what I love about this place ....


----------



## punch

ky toker said:


> But if I do get my hands on a $80 bottle of port you're just going to have to come over to get some of it.


Be careful with that $80.00 stuff! I bought one of those super expensive aged forever bottles and it really didn't taste much better than the $5.00 bottle that I picked up at the local grocery store the week before. On the other hand, Fonseca makes a good port for about half of the $80.00. Itis probably my favorite to this point.


----------



## Jay

Why why why


----------



## psygardelic

jgros001 said:


> Why is this thread still going on? Why do I keep clicking on it? Why do so many questions still go unanswered?


its a sick forbidden pleasure but I just can't look away!! I'm a sucker for drama.


----------



## Xmodius

psygardelic said:


> its a sick forbidden pleasure but I just can't look away!! I'm a sucker for drama.


It's getting kinder and gentler.


----------



## ky toker

SeanGAR said:


> Yeah sure, can I send you a blank check?
> 
> Man, thats what I love about this place ....


 :r Man, I'm laughing and don't know what to say about that.



> Be careful with that $80.00 stuff! I bought one of those super expensive aged forever bottles and it really didn't taste much better than the $5.00 bottle that I picked up at the local grocery store the week before. On the other hand, Fonseca makes a good port for about half of the $80.00. Itis probably my favorite to this point.


It is always to good to know you don't have to reach too far to get something good. I tell you I bought a $6 bottle of Taylor and it drank fine. As you stated, it wasn't as good as the Sandyman or Fonseca I had, but it worked.


----------



## coppertop

ok, first thing i want to clear up is the misuse of FOG. dave in no FOG. Daklugs and SeanGAR aren't FOGS. i'm not a FOG. you want to talk about people who deserve to be called FOGS...here we go

PDS
Poker
Mo
filly
Bruce
OpusX
Seagarsmoker
Cigartexan
FlipFlop
Okie2
Edisonbird (may he rest in peace)
Drill
Matt R
AAlmeter
Barrythevic
cazadore
Brandon
sgoselin
dvickery
smokeymo
ESP
mcgoospot
rkt

and this is just a list of the people who visit and post here on a semi regular basis. some more then others. no offense meant towards anyone, but i consider these guys true FOGS......i know some of you newer members might not recognize all or any of these names. don't care, not the point. Daves and Sean, i respect all 3 of you. and i think you know your not FOGS. Sean I know you've been smoking for a long time. so please don't take offense. these are simply my thoughts and feeling. they are in no way a reflection of this site outlook on the term FOG or anybody elses. these are mine and mine alone. 

i'm sorry you feel you were ripped off by hollywood. i don't believe you should have named names, or titled this the way you did. i also think your judgement on excepting the offers of other members was off color. never and i mean never would i have excepted thier money or thier cigars. if 25 bucks means that much to you, why take it from others? regardless of it being offered up. i would have said thanks, it is appreciated but no thanks. instead you excepted. that alone speaks volumes about you and your character. i don't care how long you've been a member here. don't go throwing that around so people will jump to your defense and ask you to please stay. i won't, not that i'm anything special because i'm not. but i say what i feel and mean what i say. does losing out on 25 bucks suck, YES! does that give you the right to except other peoples hard earned money and cigars, NO. if you truely want to go, bye. just like the deal with franksmith, you want to cry about spilt milk....see you later. as c2000 said...don't let the door hit you on your way out.


----------



## icehog3

Please update us when new people qualify as FOGs, I'd like to keep my list current.


----------



## SeanGAR

I agree completely with CT.

I'm not a FOG. 

I'm a FART, frequently anal retard, and Dave's a SMOTE (smokes Montcristos older than eef).

I urge all of you to keep FOGS and FARTS separate, else you get SMOTE.


----------



## Da Klugs

Can't speak for anyone else but I sure missed these posts Mike. Brings up an interesting challenge.

FOG - Invaluable CS resources for cigar knowledge 
FNG - The rest of us.

Such absolute but subjective terms based upon where you are on the learning and experience curve. My perception is that it has some basis in tenure here but is more weighted towards cigar knowledge.

How about a couple new acronyms to fill in the grey areas? Does Gorilla really cover the bases? I think not.

WAG - Wiser Active Gorilla - That's Sean to me. Here now! Knowledgeable, active and helpful.

NJF - Not Just Fluff - Graduated from FNG to a member of the community. Participates in the process that makes this such a great place.

DUD - Posts nothing of value. Does not participate. Makes no connections here.

*** - Formerly Active Gorilla - might just visit occasionally to say hi, but pretty much have checked out of being involved here other than the occasional historical lament.

NGNC - Pronounced Nugnic. - Nice guy, No cigars.

MGMC - Pronounced Migmic - Mean guy, many cigars

But that's just my opinion.  

MGMC


----------



## horrorview

icehog3 said:


> Please update us when new people qualify as FOGs, I'd like to keep my list current.


I think you and me are still just D.I.C.K.'s (Delightful yet Impressionable Cigar Kindred)


----------



## altbier

horrorview said:


> I think you and me are still just D.I.C.K.'s (Delightful yet Impressionable Cigar Kindred)


I must be a D.I.C.K.H.E.A.D.(Delightful yet Impressionable Cigar Kindred Having Enlightened and Aggrivated Discussions)


----------



## coppertop

icehog said:


> Please update us when new people qualify as FOGs, I'd like to keep my list current.


thanks for the smartass comment....


----------



## croatanita

Da Klugs said:


> Can't speak for anyone else but I sure missed these posts Mike. Brings up an interesting challenge.
> 
> FOG - Invaluable CS resources for cigar knowledge
> FNG - The rest of us.
> 
> Such absolute but subjective terms based upon where you are on the learning and experience curve. My perception is that it has some basis in tenure here but is more weighted towards cigar knowledge.
> 
> How about a couple new acronyms to fill in the grey areas? Does Gorilla really cover the bases? I think not.
> 
> WAG - Wiser Active Gorilla - That's Sean to me. Here now! Knowledgeable, active and helpful.
> 
> NJF - Not Just Fluff - Graduated from FNG to a member of the community. Participates in the process that makes this such a great place.
> 
> DUD - Posts nothing of value. Does not participate. Makes no connections here.
> 
> *** - Formerly Active Gorilla - might just visit occasionally to say hi, but pretty much have checked out of being involved here other than the occasional historical lament.
> 
> NGNC - Pronounced Nugnic. - Nice guy, No cigars.
> 
> MGMC - Pronounced Migmic - Mean guy, many cigars
> 
> But that's just my opinion.
> 
> MGMC


That is awesome!


----------



## galaga

croatanita said:


> That is awesome!
> Re: DaKlugs post


Oh, please, don't encourage him, he'll be up all night! :ms


----------



## croatanita

galaga said:


> Oh, please, don't encourage him, he'll be up all night! :ms


Oops, sorry


----------



## icehog3

coppertop said:


> thanks for the smartass comment....


C'mon Mike, if I can be a smartass to my buds like Dave and Sean, certainly you shouldn't be offended. I know that I know next to nothing compared to ALL the guys on your list, and maybe compared to you as well. Just used to making up my own mind about who is what (as I'm sure you are to), and not being "told" who is what. Not a big flame, just my typical post. 
 .....D.I.C.K. #2


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> .....D.I.C.K. #2


Tom, Do I smell a whole new series of user titles? I know some guys with credits. Would you rather be a PHAG or a DICK?   
:bx


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Tom, Do I smell a whole new series of user titles? I know some guys with credits. Would you rather be a PHAG or a DICK?
> :bx


As long as it's MY D.I.C.K., I'm still not a PHAG!! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Lets talk about sports or something.

http://mk29.image.pbase.com/u20/erichmangl/upload/36478958.sportyballswwwmanglata.gi


----------



## psygardelic

What does the acronym P.H.A.G. stand for? or did I miss that one?


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> As as MY D.I.C.K. it's long I'm still a PHAG!! :r


That's just wrong.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Lets talk about sports or something.
> 
> http://mk29.image.pbase.com/u20/erichmangl/upload/36478958.sportyballswwwmanglata.gif


Linky no worky. 
(You forgot the "f" in gif !)


----------



## horrorview

Hey Tom, it could be worse! We could still be A.N.U.S.s (Another Newbie Under Supervision)


----------



## coppertop

sry Tom, I took it wrong. Yes that is my list of people that I consider FOGs. I believe I said that in my original post. Also believe I said that those were my views, no one elses.


coppertop said:


> Daves and Sean, i respect all 3 of you. and i think you know your not FOGS. Sean I know you've been smoking for a long time. so please don't take offense. *these are simply my thoughts and feeling. they are in no way a reflection of this site outlook on the term FOG or anybody elses. these are mine and mine alone.*


 So I think you can see why I took your comment the way I did. I'm not big into word play. I'm blunt and to the point. I like Dave and Sean. I respect them and thier opinions. I know they do a lot for this board, I'm glad that they are here. I truely meant no disrespect to them.


----------



## par

I consider myself a bit of a P.O.L.E. (Pursuer Of Leaf Education) but i think i come across as a D.U.D.


----------



## Da Klugs

I've been a M.A.L.E. - Maniac Aquiring Leaf Everywhere

Trying to become a T.O.O.L. - Toker Of Old Leaf.


----------



## madurofan

Da Klugs said:


> I've been a M.A.L.E. - Maniac Aquiring Leaf Everywhere
> 
> Trying to become a T.O.O.L. - Toker Of Old Leaf.


 :r Do you know how hard it is to get Port off the monitor :r


----------



## DrStrangelove

I think i'm a YAPGWET (young and poor gorilla with expensive taste).

Occur to anyone else that this guy ChiTwn is a banker? He has access to all kinds of money.


----------



## icehog3

M.A.L.E.s, P.H.A.G.s, D.I.C.K.s, A.N.U.S.s....holy crap, what is going on in this thread!! :r


----------



## croatan

icehog3 said:


> M.A.L.E.s, P.H.A.G.s, D.I.C.K.s, A.N.U.S.s....holy crap, what is going on in this thread!! :r


 I think it's F.U.B.A.R.ed


----------



## c2000

I'm an A.S. S. H. O. L. E.------------but you guys already knew that..

Jerry in Minnesota.
.


----------

